# iOS 8 musique qui s'arrêtent lorsque écran se met en veille



## Meow2011 (31 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Lorsque j'écoute spotify sur mon iPad Air, il arrive que la musique s'arrête lorsque l'écran se met en veille.

Ca le fait aussi avec d'autres applications dédiées à la musique.

J'ai cherché dans les réglages, mais je ne trouve rien qui me permettent de remédier à ce problème.

Pour que cela fonctionne sous spotify, je ferme l'application et je la relance. 9 fois sur 10 ca fonctionne.

Quelqu'un rencontre-t-il les mêmes difficultés que moi?

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## lineakd (31 Mai 2015)

@Meow2011, supprime l'app puis ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.


Et réinstalle l'app spotify.


----------



## Meow2011 (31 Mai 2015)

Bonjour lineakd,

Si je fais un reset, ca va tout m'effacer, non?


----------



## lineakd (31 Mai 2015)

@Meow2011, non, ce n'est qu'un redémarrage.


----------



## Meow2011 (5 Juin 2015)

Bonjour lineakd,

Un redémarrage? Quels sont ses effets sur l'OS?

Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## lineakd (5 Juin 2015)

@Meow2011, je ne suis ni technicien, ni dév pour savoir ce qui se passe exactement quand je me sers de deux petites manipulations écrites dans mon premier message. Ce que je sais, c'est que ça permet de retrouver le fonctionnement d'un app quand elle se met à buguer ou que l'iOS fait des siennes sur mes appareils.


----------



## Meow2011 (5 Juin 2015)

Bonjour lineakd,

En tout cas, cela a fonctionné.

Je te dis simplement merci.

Si quelqu'un sait quels sont les effets de la manipulation qu'il n'hésite pas à me l'expliquer.


----------



## Meow2011 (9 Juin 2015)

Rebonjour,

Finalement le problème est revenu même après la manip de lineakd.

Serait-ce un bug d'iOS 8?


----------



## lineakd (9 Juin 2015)

@Meow2011, si la petite manipulation magique ne régle pas le problème. Je fini toujours par ceci:


> 1 - Faire une sauvegarde de ton iPad dans iTunes après avoir connecté ton iPad à ton ordinateur.
> 
> 2 - Sur l'iPad, aller dans Réglages / Général / Réinitialisation puis choisir "Effacer contenu et réglages". Ton iPad va se réinitialiser comme s'il sortait d'usine
> 
> 3 - Toujours avec l'iPad connecté à iTunes faire une restauration à partir de la sauvegarde faite en 1/. Tu retrouveras alors toutes les Apps, données et réglages.


----------



## Meow2011 (15 Juin 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Meow2011, si la petite manipulation magique ne régle pas le problème. Je fini toujours par ceci:



Bonjour,

Ca n'a pas marché.

Je pense à un bug de l'OS.

Personne n'a-t-il rencontré ce problème ?

Je vais appeler l'assistance Apple.


----------



## celtik44 (1 Novembre 2015)

j'ai le même problème avec mon iPhone 6s sous ios9, quand je mets l'iphone en airplay sur l'apple Tv. Le SAV d'Apple t'as donné la solution ?


----------



## Meow2011 (2 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Non ca devait être un bug car depuis la mise à jour ios 9.1, le problème a disparu.


----------



## o0pik (4 Novembre 2015)

Quand une appli de ce type bug le mieux est de la réinstaller et de mettre sons os à jour et si cela persiste n'hésitez pas à contacter le SAV d'apple;


----------



## celtik44 (10 Novembre 2015)

Pour l'iPhone 6s visiblement c'est un problème du téléphone, puisque j'ai fais une restauration du téléphone, configurer comme nouvelle iPhone, le problème persiste. Je suis passer à l'Apple store le conseiller technique avait visiblement le même problème, après les testes sur le téléphone en exposition, ces derniers derniers fonctionnaient très bien sur l'Apple Tv sauf le mien et le siens. Il me change le téléphone. Je me demande pas si le problème viendrai de l'Apple watch :-/


----------

